# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  سابقة قضائية  شبهة وطء المرأة بأكراه

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
المحكمة العليا 

القضاة:
السيد/ حنفي إبراهيم نائب رئيس القضاء رئيساً
السيد/ على يوسف الولي قاضي المحكمة العليا عضواً
السيد/ أحمد جعفر حامد قاضي المحكمة العليا عضواً 

حكومة السودان / ضد / الحاجة الحسين سليمان


م ع/م ك/84/1406هـ 


المبادئ:
قانون جنائي – وطء المرأة بإكراه ليس بجريمة حدية لانعدام القصد الجنائي. 
قانون جنائي – الشبهات قسمان – شبهات قوية – لا حد ولا تعزيز شبهات ضعيفة تسقط الحد وتقرر التعزير. 
1/ وطء المرأة بإكراه سواء نتج عنه الحمل أو لم ينتج ليس بجريمة مطلقاً حدية أو غير حدية في حق المرأة لانعدام الرضا والموافقة أي التعمد أو القصد الجنائي
2/ أن الشبهات ليست مرتبة واحدة في القوة فهي قسمان شبهات قوية تمحو وصف الجريمة ويترتب عليها سقوط العقوبة وشبهات لا تمحو وصف الجريمة ولكنها فقط تسقط الحد.
الحكــــم 
القاضي: الشيخ حنفي إبراهيم أحمد
التاريخ: 1/5/1988م
المذكــــرة 
تتلخص وقائع هذا الفحص بأن المحكوم عليها أعلاه قد حملت سفاحاً وسلمت نفسها للشرطة تحت المادة 318 عقوبات لسنة 1983 وجاء بأقوال المحكوم عليها أنها في يوم من الأيام قد ذهبت لجمع البلح من الجنائن وكانت معها زوجة أبيها وعندما وصلت الجنينة وهي بعيدة عن زوجة أبيها بدأت في لقيط البلح فجأة ظهر وراءها شخصان قام أحدهما بوثق يديها بالثوب الذي كانت تلبسه وأوقاعها أرضاً وجرداها من ملابسها الداخلية وأحدهما أدخل ذكراً كاملاً في فرجها حتى قذف ثم نادى على زميله الذي فعل بها مثل ما فعل الأول وأنها صرخت ولم تجد مغيثاً وأنها ذهبت لأهلها ولم تبلغهما خشية الفضيحة ومكثت فترة أربعة أشهر ثم شعرت بالحمل يدب في أحشائها وعندما لجأت للشرطة لحمايتها من أهلها وأنها امرأة ثيب ومطلقة هذا هو إقرار المتهمة كما ورد في أقوالها ولم يستطع الاتهام أن يورد بينات سوى إقرار المتهمة بالواقعة والحمل الذي كان في بطنها وتساءلت المحكمة هل ارتكبت المتهمة جريمة الزنا المعرفة في المادة 316 عقوبات. أن المتهمة أقرت إقراراً صريحاً في كل مراحل القضية بأنها قد تعرضت للاعتداء من قبل شخصين واتصلا بها إتصالاً جنسياً كاملاً حسب التعريف الوارد لجريمة الزنا في المادة 316(1) من قانون العقوبات لسنة 1983 ولم تعدل عن هذا الإقرار كما ثبت بإقرار المتهمة بأنها محصنة لأنه سبق لها الزواج ودخل بها وطلقت وقالت محكمة الموضوع أن أمامها البينة الكبرى وهي البينة الأهم فقد ثبت من التقرير الطبي حمل المتهمة وثبت أيضاً أنها وضعت هذا الحمل وأن المحكمة ليست في حاجة إلي الإقرار طالما أن القانون أفرد الحمل كبينة مستقلة – وبما أن المتهمة ليست بذات زوج فتكون المتهمة قد ارتكبت جريمة الزنا مع شخصين وسمحت لهما بمواقعتها برضائها دون أن يكون هنالك رباط شرعي وبذلك توفرت عناصر المادة 318 عقوبات لسنة 1983 ولم يكن هناك مسقط من مسقطات حد الزنا وإدعاء المتهمة بالإكراه أمر غير مقبول لأنه لا يعقل أن تمكن امرأة نفسها لشخصين مجهولين يرتكبان معها هذه الواقعة ثم يعودا ولا تعرف جهتهما لا سيما وأن الوقت كانت الشمس بدأت في الشروق. وقد جاء في السابقة القضائية م ع/م ك/27/1405هـ أن مالك يرى ظهور الحمل في غير المتزوجة يوجب عليها الحد دون الحاجة إلي إقرار ما لم تقم بينة على الإكراه.
وقالت محكمة الموضوع أنه من تضارب أقوال المتهمة وما سقناه من مبررات تؤكد كذبها ومحاولاتها الإفلات من العقاب وعدم وجود شبهه في تقديرنا تدرأ الحد فنرى أن المتهمة قد ارتكبت جريمة الزنا كما عرفتها المادة 316 والمعاقب عليها تحت المادة 318 عقوبات 1983 ونرى توقيع عقوبة الإعدام رجماً عليها.
من الوقائع المذكورة والتحصيل أن محكمة الموضوع أدانت المتهمة بما ثبت من حملها سفاحاً ورغم أن المتهمة أقرت بالزنا وادعت الإكراه فلم تعول المحكمة على الإقرار بل بنت حكمها على واقعة الحمل الذي أثبته التقرير الطبي وتأيد بولادة الجنين فهل يعتبر الحمل من طرق إثبات جريمة الزنا. اختلف الفقهاء في حمل المرأة إن كانت ليست ذات بعل ولا سيد ولا وافدة. فيرى المالكية اعتبار الحمل دليلاً على الزنا ويوجبون الحد وحجتهم في ذلك ما روي عن عمر بن الخطاب أنه قال الرجم واجب على كل من زنا من الرجال والنساء إذا كان محصناً إذا قامت البينة أو كان الحمل أو الاعتراف ويرى المالكية أيضاً أنه لا تقبل دعواها الغصب إلا إذا قام دليل عليه.
أما بقية الأئمة والجمهور فلا يرون إقامة الحد بسب الحمل لاحتمال أن يكون الوطء بإكراه ولربما كان الحمل من غير وطء وفي هذا شبهه تدرأ الحد.
إن المتهمة ادعت الإكراه ولم تعط محكمة الموضوع هذه الدعوى وزناً وكان عليها أن تحقق في صحة خروج المتهمة من منزلها في الفجر الباكر ومن كان معها ومن تكون زوجة أبيها التي كانت معها كل ذلك لم يجد التحقيق اللازم بحيث أنه لو ثبتت هذه القرائن لكانت دعوى الإكراه أقرب إلي الصدق – أما الوضع الذي انتهي إليه التحقيق فإن احتمال صدقها في دعوى الإكراه وكذبها احتمالان لا يقوى أحدهما على مقاومة الآخر وهذا وحده أوجد شبهه تدرأ الحد وقد وجد باب لعسى ولعل وإذا كان في الحد لعل وعسى فقد بطل.
لقد ذكرت محكمة الموضوع في ميلها لإدانة المتهمة بالجريمة الحدية من أنها لا تتفق مع المتهمة بأنها قد ارتكبت هذه الواقعة تحت الإكراه السالب لإرادتها وأوردت عبارة من التشريع الجنائي لعبد القادر عوده (إن إتيان المرأة دون رضاها جد عسير) ونرى أن مسألة الإكراه السالب للإرادة وارده لا سيما وفي مثل الزمان والمكان الذي ذكرته المتهمة ولم يقم دليل علي تكذيبها – كما أنه لا يمكن إتيان المرأة دون رضاها نقلاً عن التشريع الجنائي فإن هذا ليس في كل حالة لربما كان الإكراه غالباً وخافت على نفسها واستسلمت لكل ذلك فقد وجدت أكثر من شبهه وبالتالي يسقط الحد وبما أن المتهمة ظلت بالسجن لفترة تقارب الثلاث سنوات فنرى الاكتفاء بذلك في التعزير وإطلاق سراحها.
القاضي على يوسف الولي :
التاريخ 14/8/1988
أرى براءة المتهمة من طائلة جريمة الزنا تحت المادة 318 من قانون العقوبات لسنة 1983 وإخلاء سبيلها فوراً وبذلك اختلف مع احترامي الشديد لزميلي العالم حنفي إبراهيم الذي أيد إدانة المتهمة بالجريمة المذكورة ودرأ الحد بتهمة الإكراه.
ليس هنالك أي بينات ضد المتهمة سوى اعترافها لأنه لم يعد هنالك شاهد في مسرح الجريمة فالمرأة التي كانت تصاحب المتهمة قبيل الحادث لم تذهب معها إلى هناك وأن الرجلين اللذين تدفع المتهمة قبل الحادث لم تذهب معها إلي هناك وأن الرجلين الذين تدفع المتهمة بأنهما اغتصباها أو عملا على إكراهها على الزنا بها لم يظهروا في الصورة.
فالقاعدة العامة بالنسبة لقبول الإقرار القضائي كبينة شرعية هي ضرورة الركون والارتكاز إليه ككل دون تجزئة لأنه لا يجوز – عدالة وإنصافاً – إخذ ما هو ضد المقر وترك وطرح ما هو في صالحه ولكن نجد أن الاستثناءات من هذه القاعدة العامة هي أن ترفض المحكمة أجزاء الإقرار التي لا تطابق الحقيقة والواقع لأن المقر حشرها حشراً لتبرير أفعاله الإجرامية كادعاءات باطلة كاذبة واختلافات وتضليل وتلفيق وافتراءات لا أساس لها من الصحة ولها أيضاً أن ترفض تلك الأجزاء من الإقرار ما يجافي العقل ومنطق الأشياء السليم والمجرى العادي للأمور الطبيعية.
ففي هذه القضية التي بين أيدينا دفعت المتهمة بأنها مكنت من نفسها رجلين مجهولين بعد أن أكرهاها على الوطء فإذا صدقنا دفاعها فإن جريمة الزنا في حقها غير ثابتة لانعدام الركن الأساسي لها وهو القصد الجنائي فقد جاء في كتاب التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي الجزء الثاني – ص 349 ما يلي:
"أن الفقهاء يختلفون في تعريف الزنا ولكنهم مع هذا الاختلاف يتفقون في أن الزنا هو الوطء المحرم المتعمد ومؤدى هذا انهم متفقون في أن لجريمة الزنا ركنين:
أولهما: الوطء المحرم وثانيهما: تعمد الوطء أو القصد الجنائي.
ووطء المرأة بإكراه سواء نتج عنه الحمل أم لم ينتج ليس بجريمة مطلقاً حدية أو غير حدية في حق المرأة لانعدام الرضا والموافقة أي التعمد أو القصد الجنائي والإكراه هنا ليس بشبهه فقط تدرأ الحد بل شبهه تقود مباشرة إلي البراءة بالنسبة للمرأة المغتصبة المكرهة على الزنا فقد جاء في كتاب التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي الجزء الثاني – ص 364 ما يلي:
"ومن المتفق عليه أنه لا حد على مكرهة على زنا لقوله تعالي: "وفقد فصل لكم ما حرم عليكم إلا ما اضطررتم إليه" ولقوله "فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عادٍ فلا إثم عليه" ولقول رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم "عفي لأمتي عن الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه" ... ومن المتفق عليه أنه لا فرق بين الإكراه بالإلجاء وهو أن يغلبها على نفسها وبين الإكراه بالتهديد فقد استكرهت امرأة على عهد الرسول فدرأ عنها الحد وأتي عمر بإماء الإمارة استكرههن غلمان الإمارة فضرب الإماء كما جاءته امرأة استسقت راعياً فأبي أن يسقيها إلا أن تمكنه من نفسها ففعلت فقال لعلي ما ترى فيها؟ قال إنها مضطرة فأعطاها شيئاً وتركها ....".
ففي هذه القضية التي بين أيدينا عند تقييمي لإقرار المتهمة في مجلس القضاء والصحيح الصريح غير المرجوع فيه أرى خلافاً لما ارتأته محكمة الموضوع أن المتهمة قد استكرهت على عملية الزنا التي ترتب عليها ذلك الحمل بواسطة الرجلين المجهولين وذلك لأني أعول على إقرار أو اعتراف المتهمة ككل دون تجزئه باعتباره إقرار لم يرد فيه ما يجافي العقل ومنطق الأشياء والمنطق السليم والمجرى العادي للأمور الطبيعية كما لم يرد فيه ما يعتبر تلفيقاً وافتراءً وإدعاءً باطلاً حشرته المتهمة حشراً لتبرير اقتراف جريمتها فمنطق الأشياء ينطق والعقل يقبل والمجرى العادي للأمور الطبيعية يقر بأن نصدق امرأة في روايتها بأن رجلين أحكما رباطها وطرحاها أرضاً وباشرا كرهاً معها العملية الجنسية الأول تلو الآخر والدليل على عدم رضاها وقبولها هو بكاؤها واستغاثتها حيث لا يوجد غوث. وإذا كانت المتهمة لم تبلغ الأمر للشرطة في حينها إلا بعد ظهور الحمل وإذا كانت لم تتعرف على الرجلين برغم أن الشمس بدأت في الشروق ولم تفصح عنها فإن السبب في كل ذلك خوفها على سمعتها خصوصاً وأنها امرأة مطلقة تأمل أن يتقدم لها من يود الزواج منها وليس ذلك يثبت – كما رأت محكمة الموضوع- موافقة المتهمة على الزنا بها ولا أرى أن ذهابها ليلاً إلى الجنائن لحصد البلح يعني أنها كانت على موعد لارتكاب الزنا لأنه من الطبيعي وفي العادة أن جنى ثمار البلح في شمال البلاد يتم ليلاً حيث تكون البهائم محفوظة في زرائبها حتى لا تأكل البلح أثناء إنزاله من النخيل وتزعج من يحصدون ويقيني لولا الحمل الذي كان نتيجة لاستكراه المدانة على الجماع لما انفضح الأمر. أخلص من ذلك أنه ليس في إقرار المتهمة ما يدعو إلي تكذيبها فيما روت بأنها استكرهت على ارتكاب الزنا ولا اعتقد أن تطبيق القاعدة التي وضعها لنا رسولنا الأمين صلي الله عليه وسلم على حالة هذه المتهمة وهي للأمام أن يخطئ في العفو خير من أن يخطئ في العقوبة كحديثه المشهور صلي الله عليه وسلم "ادرءوا الحدود بالشبهات" وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه " ادفعوا الحدود ما وجدتم لها مدفعاً" رواه ابن ماجة.
ولنناقش ما استندت عليه المحكمة لتوقيع الحد على المدانة وإن لم يراع الترتيب في ذلك. أول ما نجده هو أن المحكومة لم تقر ولم تعترف البتة بالزنا رغم وصف المحكمة لما أدلت به بالاعتراف فالاعتراف بالزنا هو الاعتراف الكامل بالقصد الجنائي كاعتراف ماعز والغامدية بينما لم تزد المحكومة من أن قالت أنه تم الاتصال بها جنساً بإكراه شخصين ربطاها و واقعاها عنوة ولم تجد من يحميها منهما، فأين الإقرار بالزنا هنا ؟ أن كانت المحكمة قد اسنتنجت أنها كانت راضية فليس هذا إقرار منها وإنما هي شكوك واشتباه من المحكمة كان المفروض أن تعتبرها المحكمة كذلك وبالتالي يكون منها اعتبار إنكارها للزنا المتعمد شبهة تدرأ الحد. وأغرب ما في هذا الأمر أن المحكمة صدقت المحكومة في أن المعتدين عليها شخصان وفي الزمان والمكان اللذين حددتهما وبنت المحكمة على هذا ما وجهته لها من اتهام ثم أدانتها بنصف قولها بينما رفضت أن تصدق النصف الآخر الذي ذكرت فيه أنها استكرهت على هذا الفعل. فمن أين عرفت المحكمة أن المتصلين بالمحكومة شخصان وليس أقل أو أكثر . ولماذا صدقت المحكمة ذلك ؟ وبما أن المحكومة قد نفت رضاها وتمكينها من نفسها راضية للمعتدين يتضح أن ما أدلت به ليس إقرار صحيحاً كما ذكرت المحكمة وإنما أفادت لتبرير حملها لا يمكن أن تحمل الأمام على توقيع الحد.
أما البينة الأخرى التي وصفتها بأنها مهمة وقاطعة ومقبولة بشكل منفصل من الإقرار فهي اتضاح أن المحكومة حامل، والغريب أن السيد رئيس المحكمة تمسك برأي الأمام مالك وهو الوحيد من الأئمة الذي اعتبر هذه البينة بينة قاطعة ولا تحتاج إلى الإقرار وأغفل رأي بقية الأئمة الثلاثة أبو حنيفة والشافعي وأحمد الذين يرون خلاف ذلك، ورأي هؤلاء الأئمة لم يكن يحتاج لعناء بحث لأنه مذكور في نفس المرجع الذي أشار إليه فهو على صفحة 441 من الجزء الثاني لكتاب عبد القادر عوده (التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي) حيث يقول: (والحمل ليس قرينه قاطعة على الزنا بل هو قرينه تقبل الدليل العكسي فيجوز إثبات أن الحمل حدث من غير زنا، ويجب درء الحد عن الحامل كلما قامت شبهه في حصول الزنا أو حصوله طوعاً، فإذا كان هنالك مثلاً احتمال بأن الحمل كان نتيجة وطء بإكراه أو بخطأ وجب درء الحد.
ويرى أبو حنيفة والشافعي وأحمد أنه إذا لم يكن دليل على الزنا غير الحمل فادعت المرأة أنها أكرهت أو وطئت بشبهه فلا حد عليها فإذا لم تدع إكراها أو وطأ بشبهة فلا حد عليها أيضاً مالم تعترف بالزنا، لأن الحد أصلاً لا يجب إلا ببينة أو إقرار.
وكيف تترك محكمة الموضوع الأيسر في إجماع ثلاث مذاهب وتأخذ بأشد وأغلظ المذاهب في هذا الأمر ورغم أحاديث الرسول عن ضرورة درء الحدود ما وجدنا لذلك مدفعاً وبالرغم من أنه لم يذكر ذلك صراحة إلا أنه يبدو أن السيد رئيس المحكمة قد اعتمد على نص المادة 316(2) التي تتحدث عن طريقة إثبات الزنا، وهذا النص لا يعدو في رأي أن يخطئ في العقوبة كما رأت محكمة الموضوع فيه تعطيل للحدود لأن الشريعة الإسلامية السمحاء أمرتنا بالتشدد في إثبات جرائم الحدود ومنعتنا من التساهل في إثباتها وأن نفسر كل شئ معقول وشبهه لصالح المتهم حتى لا تأخذه الظنون والظن لا يغني عن الحق شيئاً.
القاضي أحمد جعفر حامد :
التاريخ 26/5/1988.
لقد توصل الزميلان المحترمان وان اختلفت أسبابهما إلي نتيجة واحدة فحواها هو إطلاق سراح المحكومة فوراً، فالزميل العالم حنفي إبراهيم يرى شبهه الإكراه تدرأ الحد خاصة وأن المحكمة لم تتقصى حقيقة رواية المحكومة، ولكنه يرى اعتبار الفترة التي قضتها عقوبة تعزيرية رغم سقوط الحد عنها، بينما رأى الزميل العالم علي الولي أن المحكومة لم ترتكب جرماً البتة تستحق عليه الإدانة أو التعزير وأنه يجب إعلان براءتها وتصديق روايتها لأن إقرارها يجب ألا يجزأ فإما أن يؤخذ كله أو يترك كله. 
وألخص ما اعتمدت عليه محكمة الموضوع الموقرة في الإدانة والأمر بإقامة حد الرجم في النقاط التالية:
1/ اعتمدت المحكمة على ما وصفته بأنه إقرار صحيح وصريح في كل مراحل الدعوى وفي مجلس القضاء مما يجعله مطابقاً لنص المادة 20 من قانون الإثبات.
2/ وعلى أنه بما أن المحكومة كانت متزوجة وطلقت فهي بالتالي تعد محصنه لأن الإحصان تحقق في حقها ولا يشترط بقاء الزواج ليحقق الإحصان فلو تزوج أحد بأخرى أو تزوجت هي زواجاً صحيحاً وانتهت العلاقة بينهما يعتبر كل منهما محصن ويرجم.
3/ والدليل الثالث المهم، في رأي المحكمة هو الحمل إذ ثبت من التقرير الطبي أن المحكومة كانت عند المحاكمة حامل في شهرها الخامس وقد ذكرت المحكمة أن هذا يعتبر بينه منفصلة دون الحاجة إلي الإقرار.
4/ ورفضت المحكمة دفع المحكومة بأنها تعرضت لإكراه على الزنا على أساس أنه لا يعقل ذهابها إلى الجنينة لجمع التمر في ذلك الوقت المتأخر من الليل دون أن يصحبها آخرون، كما أنه لا يعقل أن تمكن شخصين مجهولين من نفسها ولا تستطيع أن تتعرف علهيما رغم أن الشمس أشرقت قبل ذهابها حسب روايتها وهذا يدل علي الاتفاق معهما.
5/ إن عدم إخطارها للسلطات ولذويها يعزز الرأي بأنها كانت راضية كما أن هروبها من المستشفى وهي تحت الحراسة عدة مرات يؤكد أن قصتها ملفقة.
ومن كل ما تقدم خلصت محكمة الموضوع إلي أن المتهمة ارتكبت جريمة الزنا مع شخصين سمحت لهما بالاتصال بها ومواقعتها برضائها دون رباط شرعي وقضت بإقامة الحد الشرعي عليها وهو الإعدام رجماً.
وفي تقديري أن المحكمة الموقرة لم تبذل جهداً لدرء الحد بالشبهة رغم توفر ذلك في أكثر من موضع وفي هذا مخالفة للحديث الشريف الذي ينص صراحة على ذلك ويشجعه يكون تزايداً غير حميد من المشرع لأن القانون هو قانون العقوبات وليس قانون إثبات، وفي رأيي أيضاً أنه يمكن رفض ما جاء في هذه المادة الفرعية التي تجعل الحمل دليلاً قاطعاً مثل الإقرار والشهود الأربعة لأنه خالف نصاً شرعياً هو أحاديث الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم التي فصلت بعضها وفصل الزميلان البعض الآخر منها والتي تأمر بدرء الحدود – بالشبهات ما استطعنا إلي ذلك سبيلاً- أن اختلاف المذاهب في شبهه الدليل أمر يعتبر في حد ذاته شبهه تدرأ الحد كما ذهب كثير من الفقهاء منهم الأمام أبو زهرة (صفحة 201 العقوبة) ولأن عدداً غالباً من فقهاء المسلمين بالمذاهب الأربعة يرى عدم إقامة الحد شرعاً على الحامل إلا إذا أقرت بالزنا أو قامت البينة الشرعية، وأن الحد يسقط أن ادعت الحامل أنها استكرهت على الزنا فلا يجوز في رأيي الاعتداد برأي واحد رابع مخالف منهم لإقامة هذا الحد بسبب أننا نستحسن هذا الرأي لأن المشرع استحسنه وفرضه علينا بنص المادة 316(2) من قانون العقوبات أن رفض الانصياع لهذا المشرع يكون الاستناد فيه على ما نص عليه هو نفسه في نفس القانون، وهذا من فضل الله علينا، وإلا كنا مجبرين على تنفيذ أخطائه، بالمادة 458 (1)(أ)(ب)(ج) و458(5).
الأمر الثالث هو رأي المشرع في الإحصان و أبادر فأقول أن المثال الذي ضربه السيد رئيس المحكمة ولخصناه في بداية هذه المذكرة لا يفي الموضوع حقه لأنه يتكلم عن حالة فيها زواج جديد لكل من المطلقة وزوجها السابق ونسي أن الزواج الجديد لكل هو إحصان جديد وليس إحصان بسبب الزواج السابق. وأعرج بعد هذا إلي ما ذكره الإمام أبو زهرة في ذات الموضوع في كتابه (الجريمة والعقوبة في الإسلام) العقوبة على صفحة 101 –102:
(ولكن عند النظر العميق لا نجد نصاً صريحاً يقرر أن المرأة المطلقة تعتبر محصنة وكذلك الرجل الذي ماتت زوجته أو طلقها يعتبر محصناً ولننقل لك عبارات جاءت في تفسير المنار (ج4ص20): أن المحصنة بالزواج هي التي لها زوج يحصنها فإذا فارقها لا تسمى محصنه بالزواج، كما أنها لا تسمي متزوجه كذلك المسافر إذا عاد من السفر لا يسمى مسافراً، والمريض إذا برئ لا يسمى مريضاً وقد قال بعض الذين خصوا المحصنات هنا بإبكار، ولعمري أن البكارة حصن منيع لا تتصدى صاحبته لهدمه بغير حقه وهي على سلامة فطرتها وحيائها وعدم ممارستها للرجال، وما حقه إلا أن يستبدل به حصن الزوجية ولكن ما بال الثيب التي فقدت كلا الحصنين تعاقب أشد العقوبتين ، إذا حكموا عليها بالرجم ؟ هل يعدون الزواج السابق محصناً لها، وما هو إلا إزالة لحصن البكارة وتعويد لممارسة الرجال، فالمعقول الموافق للفطرة هو ألا يكون عقاب الثيب التي تأتي بفاحشة عقاب المتزوجة وكذا دون عقاب البكر أو مثله في الأشد ، وعلق الإمام أبو زهرة على هذا بقوله: (ونرى من هذا أن هنالك حصنين: حصن البكارة التي تحافظ عليه صاحبته ولكن مع هذا كانت العقوبة الجلد لقرارتها ولقوة الطبع الدافع عند الرجل والمرأة على سواء والحصن الثاني حصن الزواج وبه تكاملت النعمة فتضاعف العقاب، والتي فقدت الحصنين فزالت بكارتها بزواج ثم انقطع تبقى لها قوة الطبع الدافعة فتكون محل عذر وتكون عقوبتها هي أخف العقوبتين ولا نص يمنع ذلك، ولأن العقوبة لم يثبت أنها تطبق على مثل هذا الحال ولا حد من غير نص).
واعتقادي أن ما ذهب إليه صاحب المنار والأمام أبو زهرة هو الرأي الأرجح للصواب والفطرة، كما أن كلمة أحصن تأتي بمعني تزوج ويقال حصنها البعل أو أحصنها وأحصنه التزوج (أنظر ترتيب القاموس المحيط ح11 ص 569 كلمة (حصن) والله أعلم.
ولقد رفض السيد قاضي الموضوع دفع الإكراه الذي قدمته المحكومة والثابت كما ذكرنا من رأى الأئمة الثلاثة رضوان الله عليهم أبو حنيفة والشافعي وأحمد أنهم يؤكدون أن مجرد ادعاء المرأة أنها أكرهت يعتبر شبهه تدرأ الحد، ولا أجد ما يدعوني لتكرار بعض الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث التي استعرضها مولانا علي الولي التي توضح سقوط الحد عن المستكرهة والمستكره والمضطر، وأضف عليها ما رواه عن عبد الجبار بن وائل عن أبيه أن امرأة استكرهت على عهد الرسول فدرأ عنها الحد.
والإكراه في رأي معظم الفقهاء لا يحتاج إلي بينة تعضده إذا لم تتوفر وإنما يعتبر شبهه تدرأ الحد، وعند الأئمة الثلاثة يكفى ادعائه لدرء الحد بالشبهة وحتى إذا لم يدعي فلا بد من البينة الشرعية أو الإقرار قبل قيام الحد، وقد خالف ذلك الإمام مالك الذي جعل عبء إثبات الإكراه على المرأة الحامل التي تدعيه واعتقادي أن رأي الأئمة الثلاثة أقرب للعمل بأحاديث الرسول التي تحض على درء الحدود بالشبهات ودفعها ما استطعنا وما وجدنا لذلك سبيلاً.
وقد كفاني مولانا حنفي مؤونة الرد على حجة قاضي الموضوع عند استناده على ما جاء في كتاب الأستاذ عبد القادر عودة بأنه من الصعب أن تمكن المرأة الرجل من نفسها دون رضاها وأزيد على ذلك بما جاء في البدائع ج7 ص 171 (أما في حق المرأة فلا فرق بين الإكراه التام والناقص ويدرأ عنها الحد في نوعي الإكراه لأنه لم يجد منها فعل الزنا بل الموجود هو التمكين وقد خرج من أن يكون دليل الرضا بالإكراه فيدرأ عنها الحد) وهذا يؤكد إدراك الفقهاء إلي إمكانية تمكين المرأة من نفسها للمعتدى إذا اضطرت خوفاً أو طلباً للسلامة ولاعتقادها في مثل تلك الظروف أنها قد لا تجنى من المقاومة إلا الأذى أو الموت.
أما ذهاب المحكومة لجني التمر في ذلك الوقت المتأخر من الليل الذي شككت فيه المحكمة فإن مولانا علي الولي قد أشار إلي أنها عادة مألوفة الذهاب في مثل هذا الوقت وكان من الممكن للمحكمة أن تتأكد من وجود مثل هذا التقليد في تلك المنطقة بدلاً من اتهام المحكومة بأنها ذهبت خصيصاً للالتقاء بالزانيين كما أن عدم تعرف المحكومة على من هاجمها لا يقف دليلاً ضدها بقدر ما وقف في صفها لأنها هي التي ذكرت أن الشمس بدأت تشرق حينما تركها المهاجمان ولم تكن المحكمة على علم بذلك إلا منها، ولو شاءت لذكرت أن الجريمة تمت كلها في ظلام دامس فيكفي هذا لتصديق ما روته لأن ظروف الاعتداء الجنسي والخوف و الاضطراب قد لا يمكن كل امرأة من التعرف على وجوه المعتدين.
كما أن هروبها من المستشفي أو الحراسة لا يثبت أن روايتها ملفقة كما ذكرت المحكمة بل لا يثبت شيئاً على الإطلاق لأن الهروب لمن هو في مثل موقفها يمكن أن يفسر بأكثر من وجه أقربه خوفها من ألا تصدقها المحكمة فتحكم عليها بالموت وهو الذي هربت من منزل ذويها خوفاً منه، أن القاعدة الأصولية حتى في القانون الوضعي أن الشكل يفسر لصالح المتهم ولم ألحظ أن المحكمة أعطت المحكومة أية فائدة للشك رغم وجود أكثر من تفسير لكل ما آثرته المحكمة من شكوك وفسرتها ضدها.
أناقش بعد هذا ما اختلف عليه الزميلان العالمان من تعزير للمحكومة أو إعلان لبراءتها المطلقة وعدم توقيع أي عقوبة حدية أو غير حدية في حقها والواقع أن القانون الوضعي الذي درجنا على العمل تحت إمرته لفترة طويلة لا يعرف العقوبة بعد عدم كفاية الأدلة بمعنى أن كانت الأدلة غير كافية أو الشك قد فسر لصالح المتهم فلا مناص من البراءة ولا مبرر لتوقيع أي عقوبة بينما الوضع مختلف تماماً عند إعمال المعايير الشرعية في العقوبة، إذ أن إسقاط الحدود بسبب عدم كفاية مبرراتها الشرعية أو لشبهه لا يمنع الإمام من توقيع عقوبات تعزيرية إذا رأى أن في ذلك مصلحة عامة أو ضرورة اجتماعية مهمة أو تأديب للمتهم وقد جاء على صفحة 78 من (الجريمة والعقوبة في الفقه الإسلام (الجريمة) للأمام أبو زهرة ما يلي:
(أن العقوبات التعزيرية كالعقوبة المقدرة بعضها حق الله وبعضها حق العبد فيها غالب وتحقق حق الله تعالي في كل حد سقط بالشبهة وليس معنى سقوط الحد إلا تكون ثمة عقوبة قط، بل يكون التعزير ويكون ذلك حقاً لله تعالي).
وعن ماهية هذه العقوبات ومقدارها تحدث الأمام أبو زهرة عن صفحة 75 من نفس المرجع:
(التعزير هو العقوبات التي لم يرد فيها نص من الشارع بيان مقدارها لولي الأمر أو القاضي المجتهد كما كان الشأن في قضاة العصر الأول) واشترط الأمام أبو زهرة أن تتوفر في هذه التعزيرات الإسلامية الأمور الآتية:
أولاً: أن يكون الباعث علها حماية المصالح الإسلامية المقررة ولا حماية الأهواء والشهوات.
ثانياً: أن تكون العقوبات التي يقررها ناجعة حاسمة لمادة الشر أو مخففة له وألا يترتب على العقوبة ضرر مؤكد أو فساد أشد فتكاً بالجماعات. وإلا يكون في العقوبات إهانة للكرامة الإنسانية وضياع لمعان الآدمية.
ثالثا: أن تكون ثمة مناسبة بين العقوبة والجريمة فلا يسرف في عقاب ولا يستهين بجريمة.
رابعاً: المساواة والعدالة بين الناس جميعاً.
ولقد جاء في المادة 458 (3) من قانون العقوبات 1983 ما يلي:
"إذا درئ الحد بشبهه جاز توقيع أي عقوبة تعزيرية أخرى حتى ولو لم ينص على ذلك صراحة في هذا القانون".
ومن هذا كله يتضح أن توقيع عقوبة تعزيرية أمر جوازي في كل حد درئ وفي يد القاضي الذي ينظر في كل قضية على حده أمر تقديره أو تركه ولا يترتب على درء الحد وإسقاطه ضرورة النجاة المطلقة وعدم توقيع عقوبة أخرى كما في القوانين الوضعية بل أن الأمر متروك لتقدير القاضي الذي ينظر في كل قضية حسب ظروفها ولقد قصد المشرع لقانون عقوبات 1983 الذي يمكن تسميته (بالقانون الوضعي ذي العقوبات الإسلامية) في وضعه لهذا النص العام العائم بالنسبة للعقوبات التعزيرية دون إيضاح لمبررات التعزير وظروفه والنص علي مواد أخف من المواد الحدية حتى لا يبدو الأمر كعقوبة دون نص طالما أن المشرع افترض أنه قد قنن الشريعة الإسلامية في مواد محدده وثابتة في قانون العقوبات هذا، وحتى لا تضطر المحاكم وهي توقع عقوبات تعزيرية إلى إعلان إدانة المتهمين تحت جرائم خطيرة لم تجد بينة شرعية على ارتكابهم لها تمهيداً لتوقيع عقوبة تعزيرية تأديبيه للمصلحة العامة ففي هذه القضية مثلاً ليس هنالك بينة لإدانة هذه المحكومة تحت المادة 318 ل ع س لأنها استكرهت على الزنا وبالرغم من أنني أميل إلي رأي مولانا حنفي إبراهيم في أهمية توقيع عقوبة تعزيرية للتأديب على المتهمة بعد إسقاط الحد لأسباب سأسردها فيما بعد واعتبار المدة التي قضتها في الحبس كافية كعقوبة، إلا أني أرى أن نرفع يدنا عنها لأننا لا نستطيع أن نكيف هذه العقوبة مع رأينا في عدم الإدانة أن توقيع العقوبة التعزيرية دون الإشارة إلي تحفظنا هذا فيه إجحاف بالمحكومة لأنه سيظهر في سجلها إدانة بالزنا أو تأييداً لإدانة بالزنا مع تخفيف العقوبة من الإعدام للحبس فهل إلي هذا قصد المشرع ا لإسلامي ؟
لقد أخطأت المحكومة بسكوتها على ما حدث لها مما كان يستدعى تأديبها بسبب الآتي:
1/ أن سكوتها على حادث الاعتداء الجنسي الذي حدث لها وعدم إخطار السلطات أو حتى أهلها منع تعقب ومطارده الجناة، وضيع احتمال التعرف عليهما وفي هذا تشجيع لهما على تكرار فعلتهما بنفس الجرأة والخسة مع أخريات وفي هذا أيضاً ضرر للمجتمع والمصالح الإسلامية.
2/ أفرز هذا السكوت تعرض أهلها وذويها لإشانة السمعة كانوا في غنىً عنها لو أعلنت عن الذي حدث لها مما كان سيجعلها محل شفقة ورحمة ومساعدة من الآخرين بدلاً من عدم تصديقها حتى من المحكمة كما ظهر أخيراً بعد ظهور حملها.
ولكن هل هذه الأخطاء تستدعى الإدانة وإلصاق تهمة الزنا بالمحكومة إلي الأبد ؟ أن شبهة قد لحقت بدليل الاتهام وهو الحمل ولذلك يتعين أن نعرف مرتبة هذه الشبهة من القوة أو الضعف قبل أن نقرر أحقية التعزير لهذه المرأة من عدمه ويقول أبو زهرة على صفحة 237 من كتابه المشار إليه (العقوبة).
(أن الشبهات ليست مرتبة واحدة في القوة، منها شبهات قوية ومنها شبهات ضعيفة ويصح لهذا أن نقسمها من حيث آثارها إلي قسمين: شبهات قوية تمحو وصف الجريمة، ويترتب على محو وصف الجريمة سقوط العقوبة حتماً وشبهات ضعيفة لا تمحو وصف الجريمة ولكنها فقط تسقط الحد).
ويقول في ذيل صفحة 239 من نفس المرجع:
(ولا عقوبة تفرض إذا كانت الشبهة قوية فلا حد ولا تعزير لأنه إذا زال وصف الجريمة فلا عقاب وإذا كانت الشبهة ضعيفة فإنها تسقط الحد ولا تمحو وصف الجريمة كما قررنا فالتحريم ثابت وإذا كانت عقوبة الحد قد سقطت فوراء ذلك عقوبة التعزير، وينتقل العقاب من عقوبة مقدرة إلي أخرى غير مقدرة).
وعلى صفحة 238 من نفس المرجع:
(أن الشبهات التي تتعلق بالدليل كلها شبهات قوية لأن أساسها أن التحريم في بعض الأنظار غير ثابت وكذلك التي تتعلق بالملك) أن البينة الوحيدة ضد المحكومة كما أسلفنا كانت بينة الحمل الذي أكدت أنها استكرهت عليه هو يكفي في نظر أغلبية الفقهاء ليكون شبهه تسقط الحد، وفي اعتقادي أنها في قضيتنا هذه شبهه قوية لافتقار الاتهام إلي أي دليل آخر أو بينه تؤيد ما ذهب إليه، ولذلك انتفى وصف الجريمة ولا يجوز إدانتها تحت المادة 318 ق ع س بتهمة الزنا تمهيداً لتأديبها بالتعزير.
ولذلك أفضل أن التقي مع مولانا على الولي في إعلان براءتها من الإدانة تحت المادة 318 ق ع س ومع الزميلين في الأمر بإطلاق سرحها فوراً
*

----------

